# Okay just need and opinion. Is she a purebred?



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Middle is of her as a pup


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Looks it to me. Not the greatest photos for telling, but from what I see, yeah. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

100% yes no doubt about it she is pure!


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

pics are not that easy to see (dark), but looks pb to me quiet nice actually imo. 

my advice is get better pics and more might comment.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Puppy photo 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

I say yes! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Absolutely.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

awe what a sweetie, could be just me but her coat does not look to be in spectacular condition???


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

She is a sable


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Her coat is beautiful. She is not a Black and Tan 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

x11 said:


> awe what a sweetie, could be just me but her coat does not look to be in spectacular condition???


What makes you say that?


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

ok my bad, nothing personal.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Sunflowers said:


> What makes you say that?


I was wondering the same 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

x11 said:


> ok my bad, nothing personal.


Haha it's okay : ) I was all Noooooooo I take great care if her coat  a lot of people think she is supposed to have a saddle. But nope. She is a beautiful sable,


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i know that lighting can really change a dogs coat in some dogs, whatever she is a looker in my opinion.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

You still didn't explain what made you comment on the coat. Was it the color?
Or did you notice something else?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am more curious why the OP was wondering if she was a PB. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

i think i have been looking at too many photoshopped stud dogs on breeder web-sites lately, you know that deep oiled look like they spilled a bottle of some product meant for human babies on them. so please diregard, the main thing is she is a nice looking dog that looks alert and healthy.


----------



## CurvyOne (Dec 21, 2012)

Curiosity?  If I wasnt positive...I'd ask for others opinions as well



gsdsar said:


> I am more curious why the OP was wondering if she was a PB.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

x11 said:


> i think i have been looking at too many photoshopped stud dogs on breeder web-sites lately, you know that deep oiled look like they spilled a bottle of some product meant for human babies on them. so please diregard, the main thing is she is a nice looking dog that looks alert and healthy.


Oh, okay, gotcha. Doesn't have that sheen.
In my case at least, I noticed that sheen when the dog was a little older. 
Feeding fish oil and Feedsentials did help, too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

gsdsar said:


> I am more curious why the OP was wondering if she was a PB.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I am thinking someone told her it is not. A lot of people are not familiar with sables.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> Oh, okay, gotcha. Doesn't have that sheen.
> In my case at least, I noticed that sheen when the dog was a little older.
> Feeding fish oil and Feedsentials did help, too.


 
sheen would be the word - is there such a thing as lustre in dog coat language??

ya gotta love some breeder websites with the toplines cropped in photoshop and the colour saturation, apparently they even feed carrots and such to make the red sables redder?

OP what sunflower said about fish oil & add vit. E, most here are believers, not sure if you use it?


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

It just looks like the adult coat is coming in so you have a mix of puppy and adult coat and the lack of a black mask throws you off. ........


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> It just looks like the adult coat is coming in so you have a mix of puppy and adult coat and the lack of a black mask throws you off. ........


Exactly. That puppy fuzz is not shiny at all.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

and that too, haha i learn so much by removing my own foot from my own mouth.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

x11 said:


> sheen would be the word - is there such a thing as lustre in dog coat language??
> 
> ya gotta love some breeder websites with the toplines cropped in photoshop and the colour saturation, apparently they even feed carrots and such to make the red sables redder?


Carrots and pumpkin. Brings out the red pigment. Works beautifully for Hans.

The sheen can also be brought out with daily brushing. This distributes the oil over the surface of the coat. I finish off with a soft hair finishing brush made for horses.

Yeah, I know ... but I only have one dog so I have time to do all this crazy stuff!
:crazy:


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I had a girl tell me she was a mix. I know she isn't just wanting another opinion. The girl doesn't know what a sable is. If it isn't Black and Tan it's a mix. I told her she was pure. But thanks for your responses!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

She is shedding right now a couple if these pics are old too. She is actually very soft and does have a healthy duet which gives her a nice looking coat. My picture qualities suck!!! So sorry 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

I knew she was. One pic of her face she is really not this red. The lighting made it look different. But she has a dark brown face.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gus_94 (Mar 25, 2013)

i have the same question too im not sure if my GSD is pure!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Her now. She is getting a thicker coat. It is glossy in person. She doesn't look it through my pics cause I can only upload a certain resolution.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

I organize a dog gathering every week to socialize my dog and other pups, I actually had one person message me on FB after the gathering telling me how he thinks my dog (also a sable) is the smartest despite the fact that he is not purebred  Gee thanks LOL

yours is cute btw and looks pb to me


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

duh


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Gus_94 said:


> i have the same question too im not sure if my GSD is pure!


Looks pure with nice big floppy ears! Lol I am sure they will stand too.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

PB and a beauty at that!!


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

Nickyb said:


> PB and a beauty at that!!


Thank you!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mehpenn (May 22, 2006)

x11 said:


> sheen would be the word - is there such a thing as lustre in dog coat language??
> 
> ya gotta love some breeder websites with the toplines cropped in photoshop and the colour saturation, apparently they even feed carrots and such to make the red sables redder?
> 
> OP what sunflower said about fish oil & add vit. E, most here are believers, not sure if you use it?


We used to add paprika to our horses feed to make their coat appear "richer".... I've learned that "dog people" use some of the same, or in the very least very similar, tricks that horse people do.
I never, NEVER go by pictures I see online. If I'm interested in a dog, I want to see it in person. I mean, not that folks would be dishonest or get a little photoshop happy or anything.....


----------

